# Prep for South Lakes Classic and NABBA NW



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Well after nearly nine months of being back on the site its time for my contest prep to begin. The diet will commence on Monday 25th January which is fifteen weeks before the South Lakes Classic and 16 weeks before the NABBA North West. I will be entering the novice classes in both shows having competed as a first timer 4 years ago.

This time around i have Pscarb prepping me which im looking forward to as i'm sure i'll learn alot. Also the major difference this time round for my prep is the fact that i'm a dad, so my biggest concern during prep is to keep the affect on my family life to an absolute minimum. Although i am blessed that my partner is amazingly supportive and i'd be lost without her to drag me through this. 

Also a big thanks to my good friend Stan Dewhurst of Flexappeal Gym Barrow http://www.flexappealgym.net/15.html who even though i havent worked for him for years now still allows me to train for free whenever i like and always kept a watchful eye on me during my past diets. Without his support id be stuffed. Im hoping we see his 28inch waist back on a masters stage this year :thumb:

Over the next few days i will take some pics and reveal the immense gut I am now carrying and post a starting weight i reckon i'll have around 4 stone to lose but i'll easily drop 12lbs or so in fluid over first week as I always do.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Good luck with this mate!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cracking stuff mate looking forward to following this.

well be suffering together


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sweeeeeeeet! I'm here to suuport/follow mate! Can't wait  Good luck buddy


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Cheers guys, you three have been a great help over the last few months and im glad your here to watch my back through this.

Just completed my 2nd to last crappy food fuelled workout did back it wasnt anything spectacular so i wont bore you with the details. Everything is in place now for prep to kick into gear. Only just realised my b-day falls a week into prep lucky me! Got weighed this morning

*17st 9lbs! Uh oh* Guestimating around 4st 5lbs to come off!!

Bit higher than i had been fooling myself it was but not going to let that change anything. Pics tomorrow or sat. Final "off season" workout tomorrow chest biceps and hams. Well i had to do chest and biceps before i took any pics so at least i look likeive got a little muscle under this blubber due to FST7 induced pump.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

dnt worry mate i no you can shift it. we will be going throught this ****e together lol.

My birthday is mid march mate right bang in middle of prep lol.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Of course you can shift it mate, without a doubt and i wouldn't miss out on this journal for anything, we've been waiting 9 months for pics lol.

We can all share in the 'hell' that is prep together


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

FPMSL at getting pumped before the pics!!

It's game time now mate!


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Well last night at work was a nightmare, getting mjor pumps in my lower back just from carrying the equiptment. So today i'm cleaning things up and starting cardio. Just attempted walking on the treadmill and the pump in my shins was unbearable so only managed 15mins then 15 mins on the bike and the pump in my quads after that was shocking. So i'm having a final cheat meal with the mrs as its our friday with no kids tonight only happens once a fortnight. But other than that and my pwo shake there will be no carbs today. I will complete my 45mins cardio pre workout later and do 45 mins sat and sun. Eating clean too so the water retention will subside enough that cardio will not be an issue come ready to start Pscarbs plan.

Will take some photos later and try and upload them via the gym computer as ive somehow managed to get a virus on my laptop?

Other than that i will post using my blackberry. Bring on the torture


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

It'll be combination of going back on gear and the fact that ive been pigging out on sodium filled sugary crap all week knowing that the hard work starts now! I fully expect to drop a huge ammount of water over the first week mate. I always do.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

I get crippling pumps from d-bol and oxy. The oxy's made me cramp up quite bad aswell even though drinking 6+ litres of water a day.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Well just finished a chest and biceps workout I preceeded this with 20 mins cardio to complete my 45 mins for today. The pumps were nowhere near as severe as this mornings session. Eating has been good today am sharing an asda pizza with the mrs tonight then that's me done.

Incline Smith Press 2 x 15 reps 40kgs, 15 reps 80kgs, 8 reps 140 kgs

Bench Press machine 3 x 12-15 reps

FST7 Cable Crossovers

FST7 Preacher Curl Machine

3 x 8-10 alt db curls

Decent session gym was packed atmosphere was great. Have taken some starting pics will post tomorrow on gym computer as I'm posting this on my phone.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

enjoy the pizza pal, dont tink ive had pizza in 3 months maybe longer. it upsets me ha


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Well hilly the pizza was nothing special mate only ate 3 slices.

Well here goes, as promised pictures of the gut and starting point for this diet.

Its only when you take photos you realise just how fat you are! Well it is for me anyway but im not fussed i know 100% i'll get in shape and am looking forward to the challenge


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looking large mate, lots of work to do but i no ure more than capable and with pauls help im sure you will bring a fantastic package.

i hope u dont intend getting this out of shape again tho


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

I dont mate i fully intend and staying within 2 st of contest weight


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good lad, its something i aimed for this year and managed altho i worry i may have restricted gains.

Im going to go bigger next year and see which route is better.

we will be suffering together atleast mate


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

At last the pictures! Your looking big mate, can't wait to see the package you bring to the stage. Good work buddy 

jealous of your upper chest btw


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Flex Factor said:


> I was expecting fatter mate the way you were going on.... :thumbup1:
> 
> Traps look huge in second pic mate and overall you're looking very thick (no pun intended).
> 
> In your first comp did anyone run through posing routines and best practice or did you wing it?


My mate from gym Stan Dewhurst who i thanked in first post mate is a top class poser very entertaining and he helps all his members with their posing routines. Ive got two left feet mate so i needed all the help i can get on that front


----------



## klx_boy (Jun 8, 2009)

Just had a read threw mate, Good luck on the prep!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Looking very big in the pics mate, and as someone said above you made out you were a lot fatter.

Will be awesome when you cut down


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

just had a read through yer posts...am gonna keep watching this....will be good to see the difference between now and May 9th. Are you going to post your pre-contest diet?

I have been asked to do guest spot at Lakes Classic, so come and say hi...and shout loud for me...am Sh1tting myself.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for the support and positive comments guys.

Cheers Jonti nice to see you in here I'll definately come and say hi at the comp. Where abouts in Cumbria are you from mate? I won't be posting diet as Pscarb is prepping me bud.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

understood about the diet....Paul will keep you right...am originally from Whitehaven but live in Aspatria now, work at Carlisle...what bout you?


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Sunny Barrow-in-Furness mate the biggest coul-de-sac in England


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Looking large, dude.

I think you'll look awesome shredded.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dale_flex said:


> Sunny Barrow-in-Furness mate the biggest coul-de-sac in England


i forgot about that mate i was there in November seeing a clinet.....damn


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i forgot about that mate i was there in November seeing a clinet.....damn


Its fine mate most people who have to visit Barrow get out as soon as they possibly can!

45 mins cardio done this morning. Hit the streets walked along channelside and footpath up the slag banks as it was a nice morning


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Let me start by saying whoever's idea it was to increase my rep range and volume for this prep ( Yes Pscarb I mean you!!) Is erm........ Let's just say they are of my christmas card list.

Oh my god I know I'm a girl but high reps hurt!

Aside from my ego taking an absolute battering due to the hugely decreased weights used it was probably the most productive and positive workout I've had for a long time. Amazing pump motivation was through the roof.

So far so good!


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

gotta <3 high reps, its working a treat for me


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

dale_flex said:


> Let me start by saying whoever's idea it was to increase my rep range and volume for this prep ( Yes Pscarb I mean you!!) Is erm........ Let's just say they are of my christmas card list.
> 
> Oh my god I know I'm a girl but high reps hurt!
> 
> ...


haha ive been having the same issues. keeping reps above 10 has been kickin my ass.

hope all is going well ure end.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Well its day 2 and I'm shattered! Ethan my 11 month old son has got conjunctivitus and never really slept last night. That combined with the fact that I had to get up at 5am to do cardio today as I'm currently sat on a train on its way to Manchester for a works hearing test, has made it a rough start to week 1. On a positive note though Ethan started walking last night!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Glad it's not just me getting an ego bashing from the smaller weights and higher reps lol

You're right about the pumps too mate, I was pleasently suprised


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

That sucks about the lack of sleep mate. Congratz on Ethan walking, i remember when i forced my little brother into walking lol. Its great!


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

dale_flex said:


> Well its day 2 and I'm shattered! Ethan my 11 month old son has got conjunctivitus and never really slept last night. That combined with the fact that I had to get up at 5am to do cardio today as I'm currently sat on a train on its way to Manchester for a works hearing test, has made it a rough start to week 1. On a positive note though Ethan started walking last night!


LOL shattered on day 2...

Congrats on Ethan taking his first steps, get prepared to be even more tired now as you will have to watch him like a hawk haha! :lol:


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Cheers guys. So far so good had a great back workout on tues evening and have completed 45 mins cardio everyday this week. Diet has been mega easy no cravings at all only thing I've struggled with is tiredness due to Ethan now having an ear infection to go with his conjunctivitus. So sleep has been at a premium so far this week. My mrs kindly let me sleep on the sofa last night though which has helped loads. Legs tonight can't wait for the Pscarb style leg presses NOT!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I've got legs today too mate. Don't know if I'm excited or scared lol! Hope Ethan get's better soon.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hahahaha my old man knows the sofa too well!!! Don't let the mrs get comfy having the bed to herself or you will never get back in there lol.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Firstly I must apologise for the lack of updates this week. This is due to me still not getting my laptop fixed.

Well apart from the lack of sleep week one has been a breeze, no cravings, 4 very good workouts, and I feel healthier in general already. I will weigh in tomorrow then beg Pscarb to see if I'm allowed a cheat meal sunday for my birthday.

Shoulders, Traps and Triceps

DB Press 2 sets 15 reps 30kgs, 15 reps 42.5kgs, 12 reps 42.5kgs

Seated DB laterals 15 reps 10kgs, 15 reps 15kgs, 15 reps 15kgs, 15 reps 10kgs

DB Front Raises 15 reps 10kgs, 3 sets 15 reps 12.5kgs

FST7 Machine Press 55kgs

Seated DB Shrugs 4 sets

Straight Bar Triceps Pressdowns 4 x 15

Skullcrushers 15 reps 20kgs, 15 reps 40 kgs, 15 reps 45kgs

Overhead rope ext 3 x 15 reps

Decent workout, this week has involved a little guess work trying to find the right weights for the increased rep range but all in all I'm well happy.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

glad things are going well. if i forget to say it happy birthday for sunday


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Week 1 weigh in is 236lbs so I've dropped 11lbs of fluid and bloat so far!!


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thats insane lol! How are you finding it all mate?


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

nice weigh in dale...1st week and 11lb off...is that water weight do you think? how much water you getting in per day? am banging it in....p155ing bout 6 times a night though :whistling:


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah mate its water weight I usually drop around 9lbs first wk of dieting but that's without keeping an eye on water intake at all whereas this time I've took in around 4-5 litres a day. I'd say my current weight 16st 12lbs is my real starting point and any weight lost from now on is fat.

Just completed todays cardio did it pm today as the kids allowed me a lie in till 7.45 today!


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Impressive upper chest, what exercises you usually do for chest?

Best of luck and subscribed!


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Haimer said:


> Impressive upper chest, what exercises you usually do for chest?
> 
> Best of luck and subscribed!


Thanks for comments mate, I tore my left pec flat benching when I was 19 so ever since then I've done mainly incline db press and incline smith press followed by a random isolation exercise. You can't see the tear in recent pics due to the pump and high bodyfat levels but if you ook in my avatar you can.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

As said mate, massive well done on the first drop.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday Dale ! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

* did the boss allow a cheat ?


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday buddy hope you have a good day! Enjoy the cheat!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Happy birthday pal


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

happy bday bud good luck with the prep


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Jem said:


> Happy Birthday Dale ! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> * did the boss allow a cheat ?


He did Jem although I did beg (A LOT!)

Planned cheat is just steak with roast potatoes and parsnips gravy etc and slice of carrot cake for dessert.

In the past I've always had full cheat days so hopefully this more restrained approach will benefit me in the long run.

Did 4 mile track patrol at work today so I'm counting that as cardio as I kept a pretty decent pace up.

And a big thanks for all the birthday wishes


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Didn't realise it was your bday mate. Happy late one to ya!


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Cheers Rack.

45 mins fasted cardio done today slightly later than normal as am working nights tonight tue and wed so meals will have to be spread out and chest and biceps session performed earlier than normal


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Chest biceps

Pec dec 4 x 15 reps

Incline barbell 4 x 15 max weight 90kgs

Bench press machine 4 x 15

Cable crossovers 4 x 15

Seated db curls 3 x 15

Ez bar curls 3 x 15 35 kgs was max weight

Great session awesome pump but less severe than last weeks probably due to dropping all that fluid this week.

In work now eating meal 4 as had to try and spread meals a little today. Still loving the prep although I am full of eithere a cold or chest infection which isn't helping but its certainly not going to hold me back.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

dale_flex said:


> Chest biceps
> 
> Pec dec 4 x 15 reps
> 
> ...


Hi Dale, oooh me too ! so bunged up today not sure why :confused1: I dont want THE BUG :cursing:

I have just had meal 4 - sh!t, I will be up late for eating purposes alone :lol:

Nice session anyway !


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Well on way home from work now will proably be in bed for 1am then up for cardio at 7.30 plus I've got Ethan all day tomorrow as my mum who normally has him on a tues is ill. So I may get a little extra light cardio in and take him out in his buggy if weather allows.

Have been hungry today for the first time since prep began probably due to having to spread my meals apart a little longer.Will probably get told off for waking the house up now with the smell from the george foreman grill


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Back

Wide grip pulldowns 4 x 15 reps

Barbell Row 4 x 15 reps max weight 100kgs

Close grip pulldowns 4 x 15 reps

Hyperextensions 4 x 15 ( was supposed to do rack pulls but gym has just got rid of rack!)

Straight arm rope pulldowns 4 x 15 reps

Reverse flyes 4 x 15

45 mins fasted cardio done in am. Today has been a bit of a struggle due to being at home all day unattended by the fridge. Have felt very hungry all day.

Other than that all is well decent workout too. Bit gutted the gym has got rid of the power rack as hardly anyone uses it, its to be replaced by another cable station.. Will have to check with Paull what he would like me to do in place of rack pulls on a permanent basis.

On nights again tonight but its supposed to be a good shift so fingers crossed I'll be in bed at a decent hour.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Yo D !

Alone with the fridge pmsl ...

Shoite re rack ...why would they do that?

I came back from the gym ravenous - only to find my pals and kiddies sitting scoffing pizza and chips ...OMG - for once I was prepared with a shake to hand and a tupperware box!


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

I am seeing tupperware boxes in my nightmares at the moment!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

im missing my fruit


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dale_flex said:


> I am seeing tupperware boxes in my nightmares at the moment!


you will see more after the weekend mate


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

hilly said:


> im missing my fruit


 :lol: :lol: :lol: listen to us ...bunch of saddos :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> you will see more after the weekend mate


Can't wait.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Jem said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: listen to us ...bunch of saddos :lol: :lol: :lol:


Speak for yourself


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

dale_flex said:


> Speak for yourself


Oi what happened to the united front :confused1:


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Sorry your right we are sad I'm just in denial


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

that's more like it ....admitting it is the first part of recovery dale - ye saddo


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Aren't you all fed up of washing up the tuppaware?I like seeing it because it means FOOD TIME but bleh to anymore washing!!


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Jacko89 said:


> Aren't you all fed up of washing up the tuppaware?I like seeing it because it means FOOD TIME but bleh to anymore washing!!


Yeah mate but at least I've got Fairy soft hands


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

iT the washing up that gets me. I dont mind anything else but the washing up DOES ME IN


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

I hate it severely! Like i'll just throw food in on top of remains of yesterdays food, i only do this for 2 days though as it starts getting a bit fousty.

Fairy soft hands get ripped up in the gym and it isn't nice.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Nothing exciting to report here 45 mins cardio done yesterday and today am.

Off work today and tomorrow then back on night saturday. So saturday will start at 8am but not finish till 6-7am sunday morning so im unsure how Paul will structure my eating for this. Will keep you posted.

Legs later cant wait :thumb:


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Big respect to you for doing this prep around shift hours!


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Well I'm in autopilot now, just how I like it. Got the routine of cardio food prep etc down to a tee. Energy levels are still good even though I've only been getting around 5 hours sleep a night this week.

Leg workout was great yesterday and have some rather satisfying doms from it today. Also shoulders and triceps was a great session. 45 mins am cardio is performed every day without exception. Weigh in day tomorrow and I'm confident I've tightened up this week.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

glad ure into the grove mate, its easy sailing now for the next few weeks.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

you def seem in the groove...my energy levels have sagged but i haven't changed anything....13 weeks tomorrow dude...must practice my routine...have you got your music/routine sorted yet ?


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

jonti1leg said:


> you def seem in the groove...my energy levels have sagged but i haven't changed anything....13 weeks tomorrow dude...must practice my routine...have you got your music/routine sorted yet ?


No mate nothing finalised regarding music yet but ive got a couple of ideas.

Well ive finally got my laptop fixed so can now lose my evenings onm ukm again!

Weight loss for last week4lbs which im happy with but im expecting that to stall a little due to having a prang in my car last night.

Attempted cardio this am and only managed 25 mins neck and back are sore.

So going to rest up tomorrow and get back to it wed. Eating will still be good though.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

try and sleep with an ice pack around your neck , wrapped in a towel or t-shirt mate, should take any inflamation down...dont put it direct onto your skin tho.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Well week 3 of my diet really got off to a bang! Sunday night i had an accident in my car which put a hold on my prep for a few days. I still stuck to my diet, apart from maybe missing a meal on Monday when i was dropping car at bodyshop and collecting the courtesy car. Neck Back and Shoulders were quite tender for a few days. It looks like my car (an 02 reg Zafira GSi) is going to be written off, which may be a blessing in disguise as to be quite honest im sick of putting fuel in the damn thing.

So normal service was resumed yesterday with me hitting legs

*Leg Extensions 4 x 15 reps*

*Leg Press 6 x 10 reps (10 seconds rest)*

*Leg Extensions FST-7*

*Walking Lunges*

*Calf Raises*

*45 mins on treadmill PWO*

Today was shoulders and triceps had a great session enjoyed it.

*DB Press 4 x 15 reps*

*Seated DB Laterals 4 x 15 reps*

*DB Front Raises 4 x 15 reps*

*FST-7 Shoulder Press Machine*

*Seated DB Shrugs 4 x 15 reps*

*Straight Bar Pressdowns 3 x 15 reps*

*Skull Crushers 3 x 15 reps*

*Overhead Rope ext 3 x 15 reps*

*45 mins cardio PWO on treadmill*

Although the week got of to a rather staggered start i still think i have lost some weight this week but I'll let you know for definate after the official weigh in tomorrow.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

not to worry mate im sure it wont have much if any of a negative effect.

you geting any cheats at the momentm you keto or getting carbs?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

glad you are back to norm mate.....drop me a text tomorrow buddy...


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

hilly said:


> not to worry mate im sure it wont have much if any of a negative effect.
> 
> you geting any cheats at the momentm you keto or getting carbs?


Still plenty of carbs in at the moment buddy so feel fine. Had a cheat at the end of week 1 for my birthday but not had any since.

Weekly weigh in was 16st 3.5lbs so well happy with that considering the week I've had.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Carbs, what are they???? lol

Well done on the loss mate


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Well thought i best update so that you all know im still alive.

Weighed in on sat 16st 1.5lbs so only 2 lbs drop this week. Cardio has now been doubled as of today although diet still remains unchanged from the start. Double cardio is really going to test my organistaion skills to the limit as even on single cardio i barely had time to do anything anyway.

Trained chest and biceps tonight good session trained a little earlier than usual which was good as the gym was packed so great atmosphere.

Chest workout remains the same from start havent dropped/gained anystrength really but not to interested in this anyway. Energy levels were still ok. Its my sons first birthday tomorrow so ive had birthday cake sat on the worktop taunting me all evening, I wouldnt mind but i dont even like sponge cake even if it does have tigger icing on it.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

dale_flex said:


> Well thought i best update so that you all know im still alive.
> 
> Weighed in on sat 16st 1.5lbs so only 2 lbs drop this week. Cardio has now been doubled as of today although diet still remains unchanged from the start. Double cardio is really going to test my organistaion skills to the limit as even on single cardio i barely had time to do anything anyway.
> 
> ...


Nice to have you updating your journal ffs :lol:

Well you lost 11lbs in the first week didnt you eh - behave yourself re 2lb loss ! A loss is a loss

[please remind me of this, if mine is low this week :laugh:]

Surely Paul would let you have a cheat for Ethan's b'day [ask I dare you :tongue: ]

Cake is cake and sugar is sugar too - anything is tempting on this diet - even if it is adorned with an overactive tiger 

I have stockpiled chocolate [it's easter eggs for the kids actually] but is on stand-by in case of emergency bat phone bleep saying I can have a cheat :lol: [maybe should have kept that one to meself though!]

Have a nice day tomorrow with little one - hope his teething stops soon x


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

double cardio sounds like fun mate rather you than me, hopefully i wont have to do that for a few weeks yet but ya never no.

have a good day 2moro and hope ure boy has a great day pal


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Double cv, welcome to my world hahaha!!!

Glad to hear all is going well mate. If it helps it was my gf's bday yesterday so I've had to dribble while looking at cake too!


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hello mate.

I have subscibed to your journal and hope it works out for you. Can you tell me the date of the South lake show you are competing in, were it is and when and where can you get the tickets.

Cheers and good luck with the prep.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

South lakes classic is 9th may at ulverston coronation hall. nTickets are usually sold by organiser Joe Walker and also sold in gym where i train Flexappeal in Barrow.

Glad to have you following.

Well Ethans little birthday party went well I managed to resist the birthday cake. Training is going well the90 mins cardio a day isnt much fun but thats my own fault for being such a fatty in the off season.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh dude i feel for you with the 90mins cardio! im sorry for you hahahaha.

Your a better man than i am though, i would have destroyed the cake but i guess thats what not having a prep coach does to you haha.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Blimey, everyone seems to be doing show prep atm!

Good luck mate, just seen this and subscribed.

I could nto believe how much different you look in your pics. You look like different person! Great upper chest btw.

Will be following from now on


----------



## THE COLONEL (Mar 25, 2009)

good luck daleio nt seen ya yet been training during the day. seems to be going ok might join ya for some am cardio soon. try doing ya rack pulls on the squat rack downstairs i did yest and found them ok.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

THE COLONEL said:


> good luck daleio nt seen ya yet been training during the day. seems to be going ok might join ya for some am cardio soon. try doing ya rack pulls on the squat rack downstairs i did yest and found them ok.


Your taller than me though Ryan therefore bar will sit at better level for you than it does me.

Sorry for lack of updates guys really struggling for time to get on here. Sent paul some pics at weekend and he seemed fairly pleased with them.

What do you guys think, they were taken sat gone flat no pump like the first pics.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

still lots of work to do mate but the changes from the last pics are very good indeed and ure back in that lat spread from the rear looks awesome ure back is going to look class once u get down. legs looking very good to


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Get a fooking shave LOL!!!!

As hilly says mate, back is looking good, delts also. Outter quads seem to have come out more too.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dale did you get my email last night?


----------



## big_M (May 21, 2009)

Hi mate... Looking big!

Good luck with the prep mate! Will be following this...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dale has asked me to let you all know that he has done some thinking and due to personal reasons and his family coming first he feels he cannot continue with the show prep this time......

As some of you know prepping for a show takes up 110% of your time Dale has decided that his family should come before a plastic trophy and i agree......

He has said to say thanks to everyone for their support during this prep, he will pop back on the board at some point but is wanting to spend his spare time with his family and not on the board......


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

family is too important to lose, the prep is certainly "changing" me, emotionally. Good luck dale...hope you still come to the show.


----------



## big_M (May 21, 2009)

Good luck dale...

Family does come first, I've pulled out this year to due to family and career. Might be back next year but who knows...

All the best mate.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

RIGHT desicsion family all ways come first


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Sorry to hear about this mate. You've done the right thing though


----------



## JAY-EL (Oct 20, 2008)

Sorry to hear this mate! I know where your coming from ! Family first always!


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

sorry to hear this mate, right decision though.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sorry to hear this mate. As everyone has said, familiy comes first.

Hope to see you back on here soon.


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

agree with everyone family must come first m8 the gym will always be there


----------

